# Bailey No.5 Plane Parts



## Gary2110 (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone know where I could purchase a Handle Bolt for a Bailey #5 Plane. I inheirited this plane from my father-in-law. It was in pretty bad shape when I got it. Much rust, etc.. I took it completely apart and cleaned it up. When I was re-assembling it, the handle bolt snapped just above the base of the plane. I was able to get the broken piece out! What is the thread size for these planes? The threads appear to be 20per inch, but the bolt diameter appears to be about a 12. Never heard of a 12/20!:huh:


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Go here:
http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/spkit3baplsc.html
for 10.00 you'll get your parts and a bunch or others for future rehab projects -- and don't kid yourself there _will be_ future rehab projects.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

You can also check Highland Woodworking or maybe it's Highland Hardware. They show Stanley replacement parts on their web site and in their catalog.


----------



## Gary2110 (May 10, 2012)

joe bailey said:


> Go here:
> http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/spkit3baplsc.html
> for 10.00 you'll get your parts and a bunch or others for future rehab projects -- and don't kid yourself there _will be_ future rehab projects.


 Thanks for the quick response. Should of thought of going to Stanley. It will great to get the parts, although I will have to wait awhile. The are currently out of stock. Thanks again for the help.:smile:


----------



## Gary2110 (May 10, 2012)

I want to thank those who so kindly replied to my request for the Stanley plane parts. I got the parts ordered, and am looking forward to getting the plane back together again .


----------

